# Ultimate Dubs 2013 - Sunday March 10th



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've sent off the initial request for an indoor stand for 5 cars at Ultimate Dubs 2013.

I will be organising the stand this year and the 5 spaces will be invitation only for TTOC members of my choice. - The reason being there were people who missed out at the last event who have first refusal on a spot for 2013 who I believe will fill the stand. The indoor cars will need to be in place on the Saturday afternoon and locked inside the hall overnight for the show on the Sunday.

However, we are also allowed to have a stand outdoors in addition to the indoor space which I can book also. These spaces are a simple turn up on the Sunday and show your car. So if you would like to have a space outdoors please post below stating so. I'm unsure of numbers for this space so it will be on a first come first served basis from people posting on this thread. 

I'll update with names and more details as they come in.

Cars on the stand:

Nick (Nem) - Modified Mk1 Coupe Kingfisher Blue
Kate (TT K8) - Standard Mk1 Roadster Amulet Red
Harrison (toot3954) Standard Mk2 TTRS Plus Coupe Sepang Blue
Tess (DI4COV) Standard Mk2 Roadster Brilliant Red
Paul (Bigbison) Modified Mk1 Coupe Santarin Blue


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Im up for this again nick. Understand you wont want the same people on twice in a row so ill just stick my name down for outside (be nice to get in side again next year though if you _need_ me).


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

I will be there this year again (4th year running!) Easily one of my favourite shows of the year. However i was with UK-MKIVS when i went there before. What criteria will it need being outside?

also @ Tonksy - I wont be rolling with a US front plate, but i will have mu US Spec rear on


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi Nick, i would like to go on the list please..its the only time the TT gets a clean..
Steve


----------



## Vaggie (Oct 11, 2012)

Sounds great and I've never been. What do I need


----------



## jason11 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hopefully I'll have one to boot this :roll:


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Count me in for this outside


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

What's the deal with hotels? We've had a quick look at the of some of the local hotels and they are getting pretty booked up already. Feel like getting something sorted soon like. What's everyone else doing?


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

Stick me on the list please nick


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hotel is booked. Just got 2 nights in Premier Inn Central with breakfast for £100 for the 2 of us.

Only left Telford 24hrs ago after being at another show at the TIC - feels like our second home at the moment!


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

can you put us down please


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

I would love to be involved on the club stand indoor at Ultimate Dubs.
my car will be fresh out of the body shop end of jan / mid feb.
if you would like any pictures or information on my car let me know, this would be a dream if i could

thanks
mat


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Please remember that to have a chance of being on the club stand you must be a TTOC member.


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi there i am a member of the TTOC


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Advance tickets now on sale - £2.50 off entry prices

http://www.ultimate-dubs.co.uk/tickets.html


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

matbiggs said:


> Hi there i am a member of the TTOC


Best bet is to add the TTOC sig strip , then it's easy for us to tell if you are a member :wink:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I think a list needs to start asap so people can plan around it and to get a ticket or not.

As i said before id love to be inside again but can understand if you dont want me on again this year. Just let me know so i can speak to other stands to get on there's.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

tonksy26 said:


> I think a list needs to start asap so people can plan around it and to get a ticket or not.
> 
> As i said before id love to be inside again but can understand if you dont want me on again this year. Just let me know so i can speak to other stands to get on there's.


I think Nick has already spoken to all members on the inside stand and passed their details to the organisers, and according to his post on the other UD thread he's starting on the outside stand next.


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi nick can you add my little motor for the outdoor stand please


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Nick.

We should be able to make it for the outside stand.
Just wanted to make sure you have room before I book the tickets.

Thanks, Rich / Beth. 8) 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, bit of bad news I'm afraid. We're not able to have an outdoor stand unfortunately.

Usually clubs are only allowed either an indoor or outdoor stand, but they see how the demand goes and then finally make the decision in case there is extra room. For 2013 they have had a large number if requests and we are not able to have the extra outdoor space on top of our indoor pitch.

So apologies to those wanting to take part in the outdoor space, you can still by all means attend the show and support the ttoc by visiting the cars on the inside area but you will simply need to park in the main public parking area.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've now added the list of cars booked onto the club stand to the top post.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nem said:


> I've now added the list of cars booked onto the club stand to the top post.


Blue coupe
Red roadster
Blue coupe
Red roadster
Blue coupe???

Almost looks like you've planned this Nick :wink:


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just booked me hotel see ya all there .... Any one on here saying at the Telford whitehouse hotel?

Is there a reserves list if any one drops out ?


----------



## Golf gti dude (Feb 12, 2013)

Deffo attending this as usual.

Decision is now do I bring the TT or the Corrado


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

TT !


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

I want to come...


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well it's getting close now! Picking her up from Paulc1's Just Car Clinic this morning with some tidied up shiny bits, so hopefully the old girl won't let the side down.

See you all there next week.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Its a shame that the opportunity to get more TTOC rides on display are this limited. There must be a lot of demand for spaces at this event. Not too keen on parking up on the public carpark.


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Templar said:


> Its a shame that the opportunity to get more TTOC rides on display are this limited. There must be a lot of demand for spaces at this event. Not too keen on parking up on the public carpark.


++1


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It is an exclusive event I'm afraid and it's not that huge a hall to host it so it's always going to be a limited allocation for the clubs. Also the reason that we couldn't have an outside space also as there are just too many clubs / people wanting to attend.

It's certainly worth coming along though to get some ideas, there really is the very best of the modified cars on show, you'll always see something and think I'll have a go at that.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nem said:


> It is an exclusive event I'm afraid and it's not that huge a hall to host it so it's always going to be a limited allocation for the clubs. Also the reason that we couldn't have an outside space also as there are just too many clubs / people wanting to attend.
> 
> It's certainly worth coming along though to get some ideas, there really is the very best of the modified cars on show, you'll always see something and think I'll have a go at that.


Modified, well that doesnt really apply to the TT stand does it..
Steve


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > It is an exclusive event I'm afraid and it's not that huge a hall to host it so it's always going to be a limited allocation for the clubs. Also the reason that we couldn't have an outside space also as there are just too many clubs / people wanting to attend.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

Templar said:


> Not too keen on parking up on the public carpark.


Plenty of shopping centre car parks in and around the town centre (TC), Asda Red Oak is the biggest/busiest. If you choose one which is the 'other side' of the TC, ie near the cinema Lime Green/Ash Grey/Yellow Beech, then it's a good 15 minute walk across to the TIA. Sunday trading is quite popular so be warned. Other nearer car parks are the multi-storey (5 min walk) or B&Q Blue Willow opposite the bus station (10 min walk). All are chargeable on Sunday IIRC .

_Short Stay (visits for 3 hours or less)_
Yellow Beech - By House of Fraser, Zara and New Row. 
Red Oak - By Asda, Debenhams and Boots. 
Ash Grey - By Bhs and Marks and Spencer

_Long Stay (visits for 3 hours +)_
Cherry Pink - By Next, New Look and H&M 
Brown Elm - By the library and Town Park (don't even try and bother)
Blue Willow - By Marks and Spencer and the Civic Offices 
Lime Green - By Odeon Cinema

You can park on the verge of the roads leading to-and-from the TIA (there are no double yellows) but these are main roads and are easily clogged with local traffic, so parking on them may prove challenging and piss off the locals, 5 min walk!

There is a 'park and ride' scheme (operated by TIA possibly??) where you can park your car in Randlay Lorry Park, which is a basically a large gravel parking area. (Ironically it's called a lorry park, but there is a height restriction to get on, as to stop the gypsies from bringing on their taller vehicles!) No 'bays' to park in. If it's not raining then walk to the TIA, it's about 15 minutes walk (you drive past it to get to the lorry park) and you get to walk partly through the town park past the amphitheatre.

Telford Hornets play in the town park so you could try their car park. Yet again it's gravel topping with no bays (like Randlay) and is about 10 mins walk right through the town park area. It's at the top of "Hinkshay Road" for those with SatNav. It's not that big (25+ cars maybe) and it's about a 5 mile round trip (via roads) to get to back to the Asda one if it's full! There is no 'through road' form one side of the town park to the other, hence the long route.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...0917,-2.450037&spn=0.048924,0.158615&t=h&z=13
The TIA is off St Quentin Gate.

I live just over a mile away so if you want to park in our cul-de-sac then PM me and I'll give directions, but there's only enough space for about 5 or 6 cars, so first come first served! It takes about 20 mins to walk to TIA from ours, or about 30 mins if you want the more scenic route through the town park. A taxi would be about £3.

HTH,

May-Z

Disclaimer - walking times are based on my own walking pace and are for guidance purposes only


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Personally I would look to fill the spaces with the best cars on the forum, as standard TT's unless concurs are two a penny on the road, 4k cars nothing earth shattering there and might drum up a bit more interest to the stand.

Just my two pennys worth, see you all there


----------



## AC_TT225 (Mar 4, 2013)

OOO this looks nice. I may drive over and have a look to see whats about.

What time does it open?? Either i'm being blind and or dumb and cant find the time.

Cheers
Ali


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

About 0930 I think most people will be hungover still as there is normally a massive piss up on Saturday night

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

robokn said:


> Personally I would look to fill the spaces with the best cars on the forum, as standard TT's unless concurs are two a penny on the road, 4k cars nothing earth shattering there and might drum up a bit more interest to the stand.
> 
> Just my two pennys worth, see you all there


I agree, i could walk down the street and look at a standard TT tbh
I think its all about being different


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

robokn said:


> Personally I would look to fill the spaces with the best cars on the forum, as standard TT's unless concurs are two a penny on the road, 4k cars nothing earth shattering there and might drum up a bit more interest to the stand.
> 
> Just my two pennys worth, see you all there


100% agree with this ! There are some tt's in this forum that are more than head turners ! And deserve to be shown


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

smally4 said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I would look to fill the spaces with the best cars on the forum, as standard TT's unless concurs are two a penny on the road, 4k cars nothing earth shattering there and might drum up a bit more interest to the stand.
> ...


Surely you mean in the TTOC?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TT K8 said:


> smally4 said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


If your going to be picky, then maybe next year an application can be made to see if a stand can be available for TTF cars..
As i read somewhere else, the TTOC and TTF are in no way linked to each other, so freedom of forum members can prevail if required..  
Events are already being arranged outside of the TTOC framework, so nothing new there.
Im involved with the Santa Pod event in March, which has a feature in the TTOC mag but it is not a TTOC event..
Steve


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Didn't realise the two were sooo completely separated 
Was part of the ttoc and my renewal has just came up and apart from the goodie bag at the start and 1magazine at the end didnt see no point in re registering :s
I just thought ttoc was just the people who had registered never though it was them and us!


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

TT K8 said:


> smally4 said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


Feck me ! This club/organisation or what ever you call both TTF and TTOC is going in the complete wrong direction if that's how it's going to be from now on.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

TT K8 said:


> Surely you mean in the TTOC?


No I don't expect he does I am a basic member and I think my car is far more standout than others, it's orange FFS 
fully modded yet looks OEM yet would not have fitted in with the red blue theme going on, I have no axe to grind 
I just think there are a lot better cars out there to represent the TTOC, if need be there could be a separate TTF
stand now that would be interesting


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

smally4 said:


> Didn't realise the two were sooo completely separated
> Was part of the ttoc and my renewal has just came up and apart from the goodie bag at the start and 1magazine at the end didnt see no point in re registering :s
> I just thought ttoc was just the people who had registered never though it was them and us!


Ouch !!

Thinking outside the box a little, suppose we could have had 2 stands at Ultimate Dubs. A TTOC stand and a TTF stand.
Just a thought.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Stop that thinking straight away


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Any way all that aside .... Just leaving now 
Will be good to maybe finally put some faces to names ! See ya all there


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Can we not all get along?

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

By all accounts, the show hall is absolutely heaving with people.

We'll be flinging up pics on the club Facebook page as things go along, but here are some random pics to let you see a flavour of they day, both TTs and other cars 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 068&type=1


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

The ttoc stand is really poor. The paint work on cars is shocking these were suposed to be concourse cars but they are no where near. The red tt convertable has more light scratches in than dj set at creamfields lol

NOT GOOD


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

matbiggs said:


> The ttoc stand is really poor. The paint work on cars is shocking these were suposed to be concourse cars but they are no where near. The red tt convertable has more light scratches in than dj set at creamfields lol
> 
> NOT GOOD


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

matbiggs said:


> The ttoc stand is really poor.


+1


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Just looking at the pictures, the cars on the TTOC stand seem to be the only ones with a sensible ride height indicating that they are probably daily drivers whilst the ones with the preposterous broken suspension look and tyres that don't fit the wheels are likely to be "show" cars.
Hence I'd say well done to all the owners of the TTOC stand cars.


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

brittan said:


> Just looking at the pictures, the cars on the TTOC stand seem to be the only ones with a sensible ride height indicating that they are probably daily drivers whilst the ones with the preposterous broken suspension look and tyres that don't fit the wheels are likely to be "show" cars.
> Hence I'd say well done to all the owners of the TTOC stand cars.


Exactly why bring standard cars to a show where 99% are show cars. Noone really cares about the standard ones. But the quality of them were terrible


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

It's the TT club board members cars. Same as every year [smiley=bigcry.gif]

haha I bet people are crooking their necks to get a look at the standard daily drivers :lol:

Well said Matt my thoughts exactly


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

E3 YOB said:


> It's the TT club board members cars. Same as every year [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> haha I bet people are crooking their necks to get a look at the standard daily drivers :lol:
> 
> Well said Matt my thoughts exactly


Not insinuating that the board are hogging the limelight are you Fraser lol.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

To add:

The TTOC apparently have been renewing my subscription for the last few years. I joined for one year and then didn't feel it had any value at all. So I let the subscription slide. Apparently I am still being charged but now they don't bother sending any magazines.... So I am at a loss what they think the subscription is for?

What a shambles. If the TTOC wasn't run for the board members fun and pockets and actually thought about its member, maybe the stand would not have the same old faces disappointing the crowds, and have some choice vehicles.

I would happy present my car on TTforum stand but would feel ashamed being in the TTOC stand.

Hopefully this will be a wakeup call


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> > It's the TT club board members cars. Same as every year [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Limelight!?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Maybe next year there will be "ultimate street modified tiTTies stand" and a "TTOC show car stand" next to each other..

Wonder if the TTOC stand has managed to match the trophy they won last year at UDs..
Steve


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

E3 YOB said:


> To add:
> 
> If the TTOC wasn't run for the board members fun and pockets


What a load of utter cock...*none *of the reps or committee members take any money from the club other than for expenses like postage or if they have paid for something like a reservation fee out of their own money to begin with


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

phope said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> > To add:
> ...


*Well lets just ask, did that stand cost money? And ultimately who has ended up on that stand?*

_Can you make sure you take that stupid logo of my signature and stop charging me for nothing then._


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Or demand a refund? If you are not happy Fraser....simples bud


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Who's charged you what?

As far as I can tell from club records, YOU bought a membership on 31st January 2011 for £35 which would have run for 4 issues of the magazine...

No one forced you to do this, and since then, NO ONE has either taken money from you or has received money from you

TTOC doesn't take money from people's accounts...you have to either send it by Paypal or bank transfer, so tell me precisely how you are still being charged??


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I was told by Gazzer I was still being charged after he contacted you - Someone told Gazzer that I was still a member.
If I am not a member please remove the logo from my signature. Thanks

Could you clarify how many places were on the stand and how many TTOC board members were on it?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

I thought that public car park was outside :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

E3 YOB said:


> I was told by Gazzer I was still being charged after he contacted you - Someone told Gazzer that I was still a member.
> If I am not a member please remove the logo from my signature. Thanks
> 
> Could you clarify how many places were on the stand and how many TTOC board members were on it?


So....going on incorrect hearsay, you come on here and accuse people of taking money that doesn't belong to them?

Like I say, the club has no magical mysterious method of taking money from people...you would have to have sent it to us either by Paypal or bank transfer.

I've had nothing to do with the organisation of the club stand at UD - I gather that there were 5 spaces available, but I don't know what the selection process was for being part of the 5...perhaps Nick will comment later.

I also believe that there was no charge levied by the organisers for having a stand, and anyone that was there will have paid any entrance fee out of their own pocket


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

E3 YOB said:


> I was told by Gazzer I was still being charged after he contacted you - Someone told Gazzer that I was still a member.


So the TTF/TTOC grapevine has got it's facts wrong again? :roll: Situation normal.

Anyway, today was great - definitely worth the visit. Made my suggestion for the stand next year :wink: And no, it doesn't involve my car being on it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

E3 YOB said:


> I was told by Gazzer I was still being charged after he contacted you - Someone told Gazzer that I was still a member.
> If I am not a member please remove the logo from my signature. Thanks
> 
> Could you clarify how many places were on the stand and how many TTOC board members were on it?


Well he would know, you paid once 31/01/11 your membership expired with issue 29. If you have been paying since than could you please show us the proof and we'll look into it as there are no recorde in the shop of anything arriving at our end.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

phope said:


> So....going on incorrect hearsay, you come on here and accuse people of taking money that doesn't belong to them?


For the past two years I have had that logo on my account. If I was not a member why is my signature in blue and the logo there? I have not accused anyone of taking money, I was asking what is the benefit to membership now? If the stands are allocated to board members then what is left? It is still accurate to say that membership is for your fun and pockets by the turnout on every event. I see identical pictures every time.

I asked Gaz to check if with you if I was still a member as he was talking to you about other items. He came back and said I was from your records (someone gave him that info). So this was not hearsay, He checked and came back to me.

You have managed to avoid the question on two occasions so we can assume that the board members probably have majority on the stand.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

it wasn't a rumour it was information given when i WAS involved in finding votes for an EGM and frasers name was given to me. he then stated that he may have inadvertantly taken a five year option by mistake! i didn't go into it any further and have neither pm'd any other members non members regarding funds or egm issues. (by the advice and begging of fellow members)

regarding the stand though.........if club members wanted to have their cars on the stand, then committee members in reality should have made way for them first. otherwise it could be deemed as jobs for the boys maybe.....matt wanted his car on but couldn't reading back and is a little unfair to turn down members so your own cars can get the limelight once again Nick.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

kazinak said:


> I thought that public car park was outside :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oi these are people's fooking cars :twisted: I would love to cast my eye over your car :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Fraser, if the info i gave you was incorrect i will pass that back to the member that gave it to me and i appologise for any confusion caused to you and anyone else agrieved by it.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> Fraser, if the info i gave you was incorrect i will pass that back to the member that gave it to me and i appologise for any confusion caused to you and anyone else agrieved by it.


Yes at it might be misconstrued as baiting to get me onside for an EGM Gaz :lol: :roll:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Of the five, Nick is the club chairman and is on the committee.

Harrison is listed on here as a committee member - I think he was going to helping out with the club web admin, but I don't think he's been able to do anything yet for personal reasons.
Kate volunteers as a club rep for the Bristol area, and is not on the committee
The other two to the best of my knowledge are not reps or committee members

Like I said, I don't know what the selection process was for being on the stand this year, or any other year for that matter



> I have not accused anyone of taking money


You've accused us of taking money from you for membership on an ongoing basis and not giving you anything in return



> I asked Gaz to check if with you if I was still a member as he was talking to you about other items. He came back and said I was from your records


With all due respect, why did you ask Gazzer/Gary? He's not on the committee and doesn't have access to membership records or finances...or if he does, I'd certainly like to know how

I don't know why the title under your username still showed you as being a member...someone seems to have sorted it now, but it certainly hasn't been costing you money

Sheesh!


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Nick committee member
Harrison is listed on here as a committee member
Kate volunteers as a club rep for the Bristol area, and is not on the committee

So majority is TTOC committee and Reps in an event called "ULTIMATE" Dubs which is an event for highly modified cars.

Anyway thanks for removing the logo guys


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

What is going on, this is a car club for fun and friendship, can we not put a stop to all this bickering please.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The only people able to confirm Membership are myself , Peter or Nick.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

E3 YOB said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Fraser, if the info i gave you was incorrect i will pass that back to the member that gave it to me and i appologise for any confusion caused to you and anyone else agrieved by it.
> ...


Fraser bud, i first pm'd you regarding an EGM after i saw the logo in your nic. it was james that told me you were infact not a member and i then left it after the pm where you had said you may have taken a five year deal? (never knew there was one lol)
i certainly wouldn't mislead you if the facts were knowingly wrong would i m8ee.....so once again my humble apologies for seeing his ttoc logo in his nic and assuming he was still a member!!!! (be quicker on removing the logo's of non members next time)  unless you are wanting to make the membership look bigger :roll:

so now Andrew has just rung me demanding to know who gave me information and then hung up.......... :?


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> The only people able to confirm Membership are myself , Peter or Nick.


Well if none of you spoke to Gaz then there must have been some suggestion of trickery on Gazzers part.

So I apologise for the suggestion that I was still being charged a membership and I should have contacted you to confirm


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

> Fraser bud, i first pm'd you regarding an EGM after i saw the logo in your nic. it was james that told me you were infact not a member and i then left it after the pm where you had said you may have taken a five year deal?


"i'm afraid bud you are a valid member of the ttoc...........must have auto renewed or taken a 3yr deal......so can i add you to the list for egm frase?"

You said I was Gaz


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> The only people able to confirm Membership are myself , Peter or Nick.


yes Andrew confirm!!!! read my post again please........i DID NOT CONFIRM OR HAVE IT CONFIRMED that fraser was a member!!!
when i pm'd him he said he may have taken out a five year deal..........and i left it!!! ooooooh quick let's defend our own little corner of the club and pass the blame lol.

Steve V6rul has it spot on tbh.....ttoc isn't needed as so many events go on with just members be them ttf or ttoc and no monies collected.....just a good day out. oh i did notice your topic about (major show lists) seems to have gone, where you state about the ttoc getting out of here soon.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

E3 YOB said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > The only people able to confirm Membership are myself , Peter or Nick.
> ...


I spoke to Gaz to see if someone we didn't know about had an illeagle membership list which appears to be the case. It has already been used once to stir up trouble.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > The only people able to confirm Membership are myself , Peter or Nick.
> ...


Not what he says eh Gaz ? I said things may change meaning members only on the stand.
THE TTOC HAS GOT NO PLANS TO LEAVE THE TTF GET THIS IF YOU CAN, HOW MANY TIMES DO WE NEED TO REPEAT IT


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

E3 YOB said:


> > Fraser bud, i first pm'd you regarding an EGM after i saw the logo in your nic. it was james that told me you were infact not a member and i then left it after the pm where you had said you may have taken a five year deal?
> 
> 
> "i'm afraid bud you are a valid member of the ttoc...........must have auto renewed or taken a 3yr deal......so can i add you to the list for egm frase?"
> ...


by Gazzer

Ure in blue hence why I thought you were, sozz frase......agree though lol

ai i did m8ee, hence my previous post lol.

Edit: auto renew isn't possible apparently, is a three/five year deal? (obviously me making assumptions Andrew)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bring the topic back and lets read back Andrew.........first put ya toys away :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Re: egm
Sent: 15 Feb 2013, 11:40
by Gazzer

ok thanks frase...........wtf is cool aid? no leave it lol
Re: egm
Sent: 15 Feb 2013, 11:32
by E3 YOB

I can support it but I have no idea what I am supporting.

I couldn't give a monkeys if they all drank the cool-aid 
Re: egm
Sent: 15 Feb 2013, 11:26
by Gazzer

ouch......but on the ttoc records you are a paid up member and i would ask wallsendmag where as a member your mags are or money back bud. in the meantime......james and i are trying to force this egm by gathering support for an egm.....so can i add your name Frase.
Re: egm
Sent: 15 Feb 2013, 11:20
by E3 YOB

No I was a fully signed up member. See this is where is all fall apart.

I am member TTOC2008. After the first year they stopped sending magazines so I assumed they had let my membership laps.

If I have paid any money for membership I should get my money back as they have not sent anything or given any value in that time. TBH I have no idea what the squabbles are about, I am very out the loop so don't really care what the TTOC do.
Re: egm
Sent: 15 Feb 2013, 02:26
by Gazzer

Web member?
Re: egm
Sent: 14 Feb 2013, 20:42
by E3 YOB

Why don't I get an magazines then?
Re: egm
Sent: 14 Feb 2013, 12:35
by Gazzer

i'm afraid bud you are a valid member of the ttoc...........must have auto renewed or taken a 3yr deal......so can i add you to the list for egm frase?
Re: egm
Sent: 13 Feb 2013, 22:05
by E3 YOB

Yeah for some reason they never removed that damn logo from my avatar either.
Re: egm
Sent: 13 Feb 2013, 22:03
by Gazzer

Ure in blue hence why I thought you were, sozz frase......agree though lol
Re: egm
Sent: 13 Feb 2013, 22:01
by E3 YOB

I haven't been part of the TTOC for a long time mate.
Don't care what they get up to, probably why I didn't know they were being a bunch of arses
egm
Sent: 13 Feb 2013, 21:29
by Gazzer

frase can i add your name to the list for an egm to force the committee to take all major votes to the members not just between them bud.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

E3 YOB said:


> Re: egm
> Sent: 15 Feb 2013, 11:40
> by Gazzer
> 
> ...


Oh well, interesting


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

yep same as my pm's Frase.....they tell no different story.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Was nice to catch up with the guys from the TTF today at UD.

Whatever that crap is above :lol:

We're all still into cars right?!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Re: egm
Sent: 15 Feb 2013, 11:26
by Gazzer

ouch......but on the ttoc records you are a paid up member and i would ask wallsendmag where as a member your mags are or money back bud. in the meantime......james and i are trying to force this egm by gathering support for an egm.....so can i add your name Frase.
Re: egm
Sent: 15 Feb 2013, 11:20

If I was feeling tricky I would moan about this but I really can't be ARSED with any of it anymore. 

I received an email as did many others how that turns in "James and..." fecked if I know :lol: :lol:

Anyway stuff it happy mothers day folks....... :-*


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

There were some nice TT's there

Here's mine


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

robokn said:


> There were some nice TT's there
> 
> Here's mine


Can you show us some of the nice ones Rob.... :wink: :lol:

All joking aside very nice (and bright)


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Rob looking good 8)

So when all said-and-done a pretty successful event


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I only came looking for pics of cool cars and yet again there is another TTOC meltdown.

I do agree that with a show like UD'S there is a serious opportunity to showcase some of the more interesting cars, but if the club choose to put more "traditional" cars on the stand then that's their choice, it's just not a very clever choice. 
Kind of like a bunch of Morris Dancers turning up on Got to Dance


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Maybe next year there will be "ultimate street modified tiTTies stand" and a "TTOC show car stand" next to each other..
> 
> Wonder if the TTOC stand has managed to match the trophy they won last year at UDs..
> Steve


No unfortunately they didn't win this year, i have last years trophy here at home as i organised last years stand and NOT Nick as he said he did in another post.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Matt B said:


> I only came looking for pics of cool cars and yet again there is another TTOC meltdown.
> 
> I do agree that with a show like UD'S there is a serious opportunity to showcase some of the more interesting cars, but if the club choose to put more "traditional" cars on the stand then that's their choice, it's just not a very clever choice.
> Kind of like a bunch of Morris Dancers turning up on Got to Dance


I'd agree, while the TT's on display today where nice cars they didn't fit the show at all, was the most boring stand there (imo of course).


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

"I will be organising the stand this year and the 5 spaces will be invitation only for TTOC members of my choice".

The quote above was in the first post by Nick.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

audimad said:


> "I will be organising the stand this year and the 5 spaces will be invitation only for TTOC members of my choice".
> 
> The quote above was in the first post by Nick.


You mean next year ?

O o o pick me jeff


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Matt B said:


> Kind of like a bunch of Morris Dancers turning up on Got to Dance


Love the analogy.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Matt B said:


> I only came looking for pics of cool cars and yet again there is another TTOC meltdown.
> 
> I do agree that with a show like UD'S there is a serious opportunity to showcase some of the more interesting cars, but if the club choose to put more "traditional" cars on the stand then that's their choice, it's just not a very clever choice.
> Kind of like a bunch of Morris Dancers turning up on Got to Dance


I was also expecting pics, well said Matt. Its a car show for show cars. Shame the ttf cant organise a stand and vote for the cars on it.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ian222 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > I only came looking for pics of cool cars and yet again there is another TTOC meltdown.
> ...


that would be democratic ian :roll:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Gazzer, I don't know you from adam, but you do appear to be a shik stirrer of the highest order. Why don't you and Rusty just feck off and do your own club.


----------



## dtsdesignz (Dec 6, 2011)

I put a few pics up here.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=321086&p=2521755#p2521755


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I log in to come and look what happen today and you have to sieve though all this sh!k, your pathetic, childish people, grow up.


R6B TT said:


> Gazzer, I don't know you from adam, but you do appear to be a shik stirrer of the highest order. Why don't you and Rusty just feck off and do your own club.





bigsyd said:


> Oi these are people's fooking cars :twisted: I would love to cast my eye over your car :roll:


Well said.

Dear me, away.....
Thanks Dan for posting some pictures, was nice to see them.

Rob, car looks great love the new interior. Like the fact you drive it everyday. Keeping it real.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I didn't go, but from seeing some of the FB pix of all the modded cars I kinda wish I had now.

Having seen some of the club TT's at events over the summer, and seeing some of the featured VAG cars on the event website, it was pretty obvious beforehand that the largely 'standard' TTOC stand cars were going to be underwhelming (no disrespect intended to the owners to the cars picked to go (my car is by-and-large 'standard')), but it was just a different class of show and 'our' cars looked pretty ordinary.

I'm sure, like a child is to a parent, every car owner thinks theirs is special and is good enough to be top of the class; only some are more special than others and deserve to go more. By presenting largely 'standard' stand cars, which show visitor (with modded and/or individual show TTs) is going to think "those cars look great... that TTOC is the club for me!"..? Not really going to happen. So as a promo event for the club I think it kinda failed. Shame really, as I'm sure someone somewhere within the TTOC must have a car modded to the level worthy of such a show...


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I didn't go, but from seeing some of the FB pix of all the modded cars I kinda wish I had now.
> 
> Having seen some of the club TT's at events over the summer, and seeing some of the featured VAG cars on the event website, it was pretty obvious beforehand that the largely 'standard' TTOC stand cars were going to be underwhelming (no disrespect intended to the owners to the cars picked to go (my car is by-and-large 'standard')), but it was just a different class of show and 'our' cars looked pretty ordinary.
> 
> I'm sure, like a child is to a parent, every car owner thinks theirs is special and is good enough to be top of the class; only some are more special than others and deserve to go more. By presenting largely 'standard' stand cars, which show visitor (with modded and/or individual show TTs) is going to think "those cars look great... that TTOC is the club for me!"..? Not really going to happen. So as a promo event for the club I think it kinda failed. Shame really, as I'm sure someone somewhere within the TTOC must have a car modded to the level worthy of such a show...


Couldn't agree more.

Been to this show for the last few years in the Bora, it is full of highly modified cars, usually drastically modified exteriors and interiors. We probably had some very nice cars on the stand, but not the right ones for UD

John


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

R6B TT said:


> Gazzer, I don't know you from adam, but you do appear to be a shik stirrer of the highest order. Why don't you and Rusty just feck off and do your own club.


Pm sent, be happy to meet up if u fancy it?, loads moaned about it and rich hasn't even posted.......so do one ya twat lol


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey, Players show in june , don't forget to book place for the ttoc stand :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Can't we all just play nice now and put all this behind us ?

Maybe as suggested on an earlier post, for big events with limited places would it not be a better idea to do a poll vote so that forum members can choose the cars they want to see representing the forum ?

This has worked well on a previous forum where cars were picked for the yearly club calender.

What's your thoughts ?


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Good idea!

Cars could then be chosen on a basis of what the show is about 

John


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

kazinak said:


> Hey, Players show in june , don't forget to book place for the ttoc stand :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hahahaha


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Templar said:


> Can't we all just play nice now and put all this behind us ?
> 
> Maybe as suggested on an earlier post, for big events with limited places would it not be a better idea to do a poll vote so that forum members can choose the cars they want to see representing the forum ?
> 
> ...


Like that


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

matbiggs said:


> The ttoc stand is really poor. The paint work on cars is shocking these were suposed to be concourse cars but they are no where near. The red tt convertable has more light scratches in than dj set at creamfields lol
> 
> NOT GOOD


 my paint works shocking then ? :evil: lets have a look at yours ! concours cars are spose to be bog standard no mods in other events ive been marked down for mods !


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Hey mate don't let it get to you, your "beast" is mint and I know all the mods your have just done to it.

When you say the body work is mint it's "mint". It's leaves me speechless some of the ignorant replies/posts on here sometimes. 
Cya Thursday night?

The Red TT he is taking about is Kate's, I just wonder how hurtfully it is to read crap like that. Do these people think before they post? Do they think about the person who looks after it and does all the work she does for the club.

The Wife and I meet you Kate at Audi in the park last year. I think your car looks great. I know it's your pride and joy.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

bigbison said:


> in other events ive been marked down for mods !


next time take your head out of your ass and look around ,UD it's all about modified cars :!: :!:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Mr Bison, i dont think anyone has made any comments about your mota and probably fitted in to the scene.
Nice to get to a show to maximise the catchment area for selling..
Steve


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Kaz Read the full quote he was replying to and stop talking out of yours :-*


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nyxx said:


> Kaz Read the full quote he was replying to and stop talking out of yours :-*


Wonder what this is about then..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=319981&p=2515262#p2515262
Steve


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> > Kaz Read the full quote he was replying to and stop talking out of yours :-*
> ...


Sorry Steve you have lost me, must be my age  that's about buying a new car? Sorry Steve I will ask Paul on Thursday to explain. BTW love your car.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Nyxx said:


> Kaz Read the full quote he was replying to and stop talking out of yours :-*


not sure i was talking to you


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

What's got into everyone?

Yes, it was my car the comments were about, and yes it bloody well hurts, so if that was the aim of the post then you can engage smug mode. Happy now?

Dave - thanks for your comments - it's good to know there are people like you and Brian on here still, but I guess the thing is the person who made the comments won't know or care anything about what I do for the club, as they're not a member.

I know it was UD and there are a lot of heavily modded cars there, but a lot of them don't exactly get there under their own steam do they - but I spose that's OK is it??? Believe it or not, not everyone who pays their £15 on the door wants to see cars with wheels that are the wrong size and/or suspension that looks like it's collapsed, and they have the right to see normal, standard cars up close that they see and admire every day when doing the school run.

As my old mum used to say, if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all and I think a few people on here could take a leaf out of her book.

Now lets stop this bloody bickering which is helping neither the TTF or the TTOC. This used to be such a happy, friendly place.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

TT K8 said:


> Dave - thanks for your comments - it's good to know there are people like you and Brian on here still, but I guess the thing is the person who made the comments won't know or care anything about what I do for the club, as they're not a member.
> 
> As my old mum used to say, if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all and I think a few people on here could take a leaf out of her book.
> 
> Now lets stop this bloody bickering which is helping neither the TTF or the TTOC. This used to be such a happy, friendly place.


Your more than welcome Kate and your mum was spot on.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Kate I can see where your coming from and where the others are coming from, the show is full of full on show cars, yes
some don't make it under their own steam, some like mine drove from Portsmouth and these are the cars that 
get the most credence 'cause "Own Trumpet Here" because it looked immaculate yet is still a daily drive.

Yours was very clean but to be center stage on the club stand where is was sort of set up to fail if that sounds rude I am sorry, it is not mean't to be and I would have told you on Sunday to your face not going to hide behind a keyboard perhaps Harrisons car would have been a better choice and yours on the wings would have been my choice, it wasn't it was Nick's and he did a sterling job as usual.

Can't please all the people all the time.

Your car was not a car I would have picked for the stand, it's nice but not UD nice, these cars have had many hours on the paint and body work, not a luxury everyone can afford in either time or money. So through no fault of your own your getting flack, I really don't think you deserve it at all.

I think I way ahead is for people to put their car up for the stand and let the forum or TTOC decide, in an open way transparent way then no-one can moan 'cause they all have the chance to vote.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I'd suggest in future:
_Concours (standard) condition cars_ are best entered in _'Concours'_ events;
_concours condition+mods cars_ are best entered in _'Condition'_ events; and
_heavily modded cars_ are best entered in _modded events_ (like Ultimate Dubs.)

Otherwise you get the wrong cars entered into the wrong events and they just sticks out like sore thumbs (or worse still, hardly gets noticed at all...)


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

TT K8 said:


> .......................


i just leave this link here http://www.players-show.com/ :mrgreen:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

We all like the same car right ?

Some of the comments are a little hurtful


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jamman said:


> We all like the same car right ?
> 
> Some of the comments are a little hurtful


I agree James, Kate won't let me have an opinion, cos her mum said.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

robokn said:


> Kate I can see where your coming from and where the others are coming from, the show is full of full on show cars, yes
> some don't make it under their own steam, some like mine drove from Portsmouth and these are the cars that
> get the most credence 'cause "Own Trumpet Here" because it looked immaculate yet is still a daily drive.
> 
> ...


Hi Rob,

Thanks for the response - I agree with you, and appreciate both your honesty and the fact that you haven't resorted to being hurtful and spiteful in the process.

I think in defence of Nick, Saturday didn't go 100% to plan! The plan was for us all to convoy into the hall together but due to some fuelling issues I was the only one there for a good couple of hours (was beginning to think I was on the wrong stand!). As a result, by the time everyone else arrived my car was all done so everyone just kind of slotted in around me (I was originally going to be in the middle of a back row of 3). We then got a bit more creative than the suggested 3 at the back and 2 at the front suggested by the organisers, which left me kind of in a funny position on my own right at the back. Nick then suggested I pull my car forwards to balance things up and we could then put 2 of the banners at the back. I thought she looked pretty hidden away tbh rather than centre stage as she had banners front and rear. It was certainly never the intention that she would in any way be centre stage.

Yours did look immaculate - but then I would expect it too as it's not pushing 13 years old! She does have light scratches, that the lights do nothing to hide and one day I'll be able to find the money to do all the things to her I want to. In the meantime I had to content myself with refurbished wheels and lower grills.

It was a great experience, and I was chuffed to be offered the place, and perhaps next year we should indeed go for a change of direction for this one show and pull out the big guns!


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > We all like the same car right ?
> ...


Well you know what they say Steve, mum knows best. Just wish she was still around with her pearls of wisdom


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Not 13 years old but at 58k miles and is driven 110 miles a day at least so i know I have to work my nuts off 
to get it there and keep it there. I hate nothing more than a car that is just kept for shows and never driven
it's a car FFS drive it, not just polish it and wait for people to say "Oh that's nice" bollocks drive it


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

robokn said:


> Not 13 years old but at 58k miles and is driven 110 miles a day at least so i know I have to work my nuts off
> to get it there and keep it there. I hate nothing more than a car that is just kept for shows and never driven
> it's a car FFS drive it, not just polish it and wait for people to say "Oh that's nice" bollocks drive it


Now we're REALLY on the same hymn sheet - there is nothing sadder than a car that doesn't turn a wheel.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

TT K8 said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Not 13 years old but at 58k miles and is driven 110 miles a day at least so i know I have to work my nuts off
> ...


Nothin sadder than seeing a standard car in the middle of a highly modified car show.

The show is all about stupid wheels, stupid suspension. It's the same every year. If that's not your sorta thing which clearly it's not going off people's posts in here then why the hell are you going there in the first place ? There are plenty more shows throughout the year in which I standard tt like yourself Kate would look completly at home and get crowds drawn to it.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

tonksy26 said:


> TT K8 said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


It's a long story with over 12 months of history that I'm not going to re-hash here.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Thinking about it Kate, I am glad you got your car in the spotlight this year, cos it could have been parked in between me and Tonsky last year which would have been sad but funny.. :lol: and mileage or age should be no excuse for the quality of the presentation of the car..mine has 178,000 on her.
Steve


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Thinking about it Kate, I am glad you got your car in the spotlight this year, cos it could have been parked in between me and Tonsky last year which would have been sad but funny.. :lol: and mileage or age should be no excuse for the quality of the presentation of the car..mine has 178,000 on her.
> Steve


True by the sounds of it. It sounds like you fitted in well with the rest of the tt stand. :roll:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

kazinak said:


> TT K8 said:
> 
> 
> > .......................
> ...


Loving ure new signature kaz lol


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

> next year we should indeed go for a change of direction for this one show and pull out the big guns!


All the big guns will be on the TTF modified street stand which will have no TTOC involvement.

TTOC shouldn't have brought donkeys to an equestrian gala. :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

E3 YOB said:


> > next year we should indeed go for a change of direction for this one show and pull out the big guns!
> 
> 
> All the big guns will be on the TTF modified street stand which will have no TTOC involvement.
> ...


I know fancy only having MkIs :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

So, is the question..

What can the TTOC do that the TTF can't..events, online event write-ups..done. Discounts from sponsors..not yet.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> > > next year we should indeed go for a change of direction for this one show and pull out the big guns!
> ...


I guess you were one of the ones that had fueling issues on the way so couldn't make it Andy? 
Poor Kate had to wait as the TTOC committee had to nurse their cars to the event


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Wallsendmag said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> > > next year we should indeed go for a change of direction for this one show and pull out the big guns!
> ...


Thought Dave had the TTRS there, on the stand, and was the best thing about the stand.
Steve


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

First event of this kind I'd attended, was a cracking weekend, and some fantastic cars on display.

Thanks to all involved, met some great new ppl.

Rob's interior in the flesh looks stunning


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

E3 YOB said:


> I guess you were one of the ones that had fueling issues on the way so couldn't make it Andy?
> Poor Kate had to wait as the TTOC committee had to nurse their cars to the event


No not my idea of a fun day, I was working and trying to judge the fuel from this distance would be a nightmare.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Wallsendmag said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> > I guess you were one of the ones that had fueling issues on the way so couldn't make it Andy?
> ...


Usually when the yellow light comes on is the time to think about a bit more, go juice..
Steve


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Just picked up on this and thought "wow, 10 pages of pics to look through"... OMG how wrong was i :?



TT K8 said:


> Well you know what they say Steve, mum knows best. Just wish she was still around with her pearls of wisdom


Kate, the most meaningful line in all of the 10 pages cos when they're gone they're gone and it never stops bloody hurting does it.


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Im sorry but the cars on the ttoc stand at UD were utter shit. I know there have been comments of show cars not being driven. Mine is a show car and is driven daily i just keep her in top notch condition. I thought when i saw the ttoc stand omg im a member of that club. 
There were other club stands there which were amazing. Its just an eye opener for what is needed at shows.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

tonksy26 said:


> TT K8 said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


OUT OF ORDER......tbh tonksy me owld banana fritter.
the CHAIRMAN sorted out who can or can't go on the stand.......................read back to see m8ee. Kate was offered a stand place and fooooook it why not she thought. the big guns should have had PRIDE OF PLACE......so blame the chairman not our Kate who is trying to rally the troops and sort events out for her area. (cover ya ears Kate and don't listen to the meanies)
in the words of that big mofo off the wanderers in that alley way system...........LEAVE THE KID ALONE.

off for a sauna with sparkling melted crunchies and some cashew nut facial for afters.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

matbiggs said:


> Im sorry but the cars on the ttoc stand at UD were utter shit. I know there have been comments of show cars not being driven. Mine is a show car and is driven daily i just keep her in top notch condition. I thought when i saw the ttoc stand omg im a member of that club.
> There were other club stands there which were amazing. Its just an eye opener for what is needed at shows.


Mat, me owld fruityloop............they wern't 5hit......they were lovely examples of every day TT's and NOT show cars or BT cars ok. Nicks fault he chose them for the stand...........NOT THEIR FAULT me young starburst munching type mucker.

(so show a bit of humility to those that were on the stand.......courtesy of our chairmans choice) not theirs tbh bud


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> matbiggs said:
> 
> 
> > Im sorry but the cars on the ttoc stand at UD were utter shit. I know there have been comments of show cars not being driven. Mine is a show car and is driven daily i just keep her in top notch condition. I thought when i saw the ttoc stand omg im a member of that club.
> ...


sorry but everything was wrong about them e.g. tyres the wrong size paint work that was so bad it looked like someone washed it with a scouring pad. i thought showing your cars should be something you can be proud of, i would never ever show my car in that condition.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

matbiggs said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > matbiggs said:
> ...


mattius me owld hedge hopping type dude.......(god i need to lay off these sodding fruit gums) i fully agree m8 100% but attacking kate and others for the chairman deciding that these cars were what he wanted on the stand isn't helping tbh bud. have your say by voting for an egm..........in the ttoc section on here if you feel the club has let you and others down personally.
keeping on attacking kate doesn't help her in her role as a rep tbh..............BTW your'e bodywork that good? ADI this year......i will buy you lunch and your partner if you beat Yellow (aka Andy) not cos i want him to lose..........as h is a really nice guy, but to up the anti


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

For those who didn't make it and want to see a couple of the cars from the show ( this is just from my phone and uploaded with tap talk so apologise for bad quality)


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

not dub but my favourite


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

smally4 said:


> View attachment 7
> 
> View attachment 6
> 
> ...


Nice pics but don't remember seeing the Lamborghini


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks when I got a chance will try and get the ones off my camera on ere
And yea lambo was nex to the stall low standards and near players


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

To be fair its quite hard to find a happy medium when modding a TT,too plain and it just looks boring and just a normal road car so no good for shows like this.i personally think the TTOC should stay away from these events as from what i saw the only good TT's were companies modified ones like ttshop and forgemotorsport.start putting bodykits,air ride etc just doesn't do it for me on a TT :? Leave these events to boys and girls of the dub scene with scruffy clothes,rediculously over modified cars and silly dude style finger gestures :lol: i can see the TT being represented at classic car shows etc now really as its a 14 year old car now! To sum it up i dont think you'll ever win when it comes to showing and modding a TT,too plain and it will look boring,drop it to silly levels with big wheels and bodykit and it looks stupid!
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

caney said:


> To be fair its quite hard to find a happy medium when modding a TT,too plain and it just looks boring and just a normal road car so no good for shows like this.i personally think the TTOC should stay away from these events as from what i saw the only good TT's were companies modified ones like ttshop and forgemotorsport.start putting bodykits,air ride etc just doesn't do it for me on a TT :? Leave these events to boys and girls of the dub scene with scruffy clothes,rediculously over modified cars and silly dude style finger gestures :lol: i can see the TT being represented at classic car shows etc now really as its a 14 year old car now! To sum it up i dont think you'll ever win when it comes to showing and modding a TT,too plain and it will look boring,drop it to silly levels with big wheels and bodykit and it looks stupid!
> Steve


I mostly agree with ya Steve, but there are some tastefully modded tiTTies on the TTF that would qualify as there are no other events that the TTOC or TTF attend that showcase the modded few.
Unfortunately the majority of modded tiTTies on the TTF will either be sold or out of the country by the time next year comes around so who knows if there would be any modded tiTTies to attend.
Steve


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've refrained from commenting so far but I personally had a great weekend and I've got a load of pictures to post up.

Two things I will say however are that I won't be on any TT stand next year at UD, and also that I'm sure next year there will be a vote for people to put their cars forward to have a spot on the stand which everyone can vote on. Certainly seems to best way going forward, possibly for other shows also.

Anyway, pictures....

Personal favourite is the viper green Mk1 which was awesome in that colour. Matt, yours was also a great example, I know myself and PaulC were stood for a while discussing the spoilerless look.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Not the biggest fan of the MK1 normally, but there were some corkers at UD. My fave is the pale gray with dished 5 spokers. Understated quality. 8)


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Nick the spoiler has now gone and it looks so much better and you wouldn't believe how heavy the spoiler is


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

paulc1 said:


> Nick the spoiler has now gone and it looks so much better and you wouldn't believe how heavy the spoiler is


You could loose the ballast weight off the rear as well, which is approx 16kgs.
Steve


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> paulc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nick the spoiler has now gone and it looks so much better and you wouldn't believe how heavy the spoiler is
> ...


Where is that hidden then Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Behind the rear bumper.
Search function will help.
Steve


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Behind the rear bumper.
> Search function will help.
> Steve


I reckon we should rename you the oracle


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nope, I leave that to hoggy and WAK
Steve


----------



## SGT-tt (Dec 2, 2012)

Was thinking about joining TTOC
But reading all the bickering it seems its in disarray.
I to have been to several shows were the same cars seem to take centre stand. What chance have I got with a bog standard tt sline se. Oh diesel by the way!.
I thought it was about the cars young or old,modded or standard from the base model to the top of the range.
Most clubs are run by members for the members and put a lot of time and effort into them and without them they wouldn't exist, so they must take credit also as its not an easy job to do.
I'm a member of several clubs and forums as I have several marques from a gti to tdi to a basic L model you will always get people so far up there own Ars*%#$le that any other make or model or colour are none existent.
What about a suggestion page were people can contribute instead of slagging people off, also what about a TT mega meet somewhere central where everyone can come along meet discuss and make better the TTOC.
It's so easy to run people down on a forum.
Ok rant over I'm jumping off my soap box.

www.sgt-training.co.uk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The TTOC organises a few events throughout the year ( incl EVENT TTOC for the annual gathering of the club ) for all examples of a TT whether it be standard or modified, however UDs is about modified..
Steve


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> The TTOC organises a few events throughout the year ( incl EVENT TTOC for the annual gathering of the club ) for all examples of a TT whether it be standard or modified, however UDs is about modified..
> Steve


No it isn't just about modified, it is about standard cars too.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

audimad said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > The TTOC organises a few events throughout the year ( incl EVENT TTOC for the annual gathering of the club ) for all examples of a TT whether it be standard or modified, however UDs is about modified..
> ...


It is about modified cars.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It's about all cars:



> Ultimate Dubs 2013 will bring together over 250 of the Best Water-cooled VW, Audi, Seat & Skoda show cars from across the U.K and Europe, at the Telford International Centre, on Sunday 10th March 2013. Whether your into Stock, Old Skool, Nu Wave, Custom, Tuned Cars, then there is sure to be something to your taste at UD13 making it a show not to be missed.


It's NOT just about modified cars.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Nem said:


> It's about all cars:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Nick.


----------

